# CHEAP!! look a like expensive stone for aquascaping!! anyone????



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Just would like to share the source of these stone to anyone that can't afford ( like ME )OR doesn't want to pay big bucks for their aquascaping needs. I got these at Landscaping place down on MARINE WAY can't remember the name but I know somebody in this forum would know. The stone is called Basat, you cant miss it since its everywhere, they have some really big ones on display at the front of the office and the small ones are in the wire basket like holder on the left of the facility. Just thought I'd share it to everyone that might like it.

Here are some pics that I took to show you what they look like underwater..sorry about the scape, I literally just put them anywhere I could fit them


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, was it this place? http://www.landscapesupply.com/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

looks beautiful nice scoop


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice setup. Nice info.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That should be the one. They got lots of great stuff. Pond stuff too!


Alkatraz said:


> Thanks for sharing, was it this place? http://www.landscapesupply.com/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Bien! Wish I had seen this sooner.

Wondering what the plant is in front of the rocks are (ones with runners). Thanks.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

let me know if you need any I have some at home


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Bien your inbox is full


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought so much stone from them in the past, always a good deal. Landscape place out here (pitt meadows side of the pitt river bridge) has Tufta which would be awesome for an african display.

Douglas


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Bien


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

nice find!! how much u pay for those stone?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

For the ones in the tank? $3


----------

